# vitamin b12 injections



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just after a bit of advice. On 13th March i attended a general check up from a consultant following a previous condition for which i am recovered but still kept an eye on. I iformed them i was 4 weeks pregnant and taking folic acid (since ET on 27th Feb). They did bloods as they sometimes do. My GP rang today to say the registrar wanted me on B12 injections because at 176 it is low. The GP isnt happy about doing this whilst pregnant especially first trimester. Am 9w tomorrow. She wants me to check with my midwife who i see on 20th. As i am having twins and due to medical history my pregnancy is consultant led, i have previously seen her for problem periods and so know her quite well which is reassuring.

When i registered the pregnancy with my practice on the 21st March they advised me to take Vit D as well as folic acid so i switched to Boots own pregnancy multi-vitamin as it contained 200% RDA of both. I  have checked the packet just and it has 100% vit B12 so im hoping that things have started  to get better. Funny thing is i have made more effort to eat fish and chicken (dont eat red meat) but have always had loads of leafy green veg since treatment. I also read all be it on wikipedia sometimes folic acid may affect B12 levels.

Just wondered what your opinion was on the above and whether vit B12 injections are safe as i want as much info as possible to tell my GP once i have had my MW appt and first scan- thanks and sorry for the essay


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Doodle. 

Firstly please stop the multi vitamin unless it is a specific pregnancy vitamin. There are done vitamins such as Vit A which in high doses is an issue in pregnancy. You can get specific pregnancy vitamins in the shops or your health visitor or children's centre can issue you with free healthy start vitamins. 

The b12 injection is as far as I know safe in pregnancy. Your gp can check with the pharmacist linked to the surgery. Or your midwife can check it out as well. But as far as I know they are safe. 

Kaz cxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Kaz- the multi vitamins are pregnancy specific ones, they are just Boots own rather than pregnacare. They are called Pregnancy support It says 'Specially formulated to provide nutrients suitable for you during your pregnancy.'  They do not contain any Vitamin A, just C,D,K B1, B2, B6 and B12 and other minerals.  

Thanks again


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Phewww. That's fine! No worries doesn't have to be pregncare. Boots is fine. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks Kaz- all the best x


----------

